# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Al jaren geen sex..

## Mijnnaam

Ik ben al op diverse fora geweest om een oplossing te vinden, maar heb tot nu toe nog steeds geen "voldoening" (toepasselijke woordspeling) gevonden.

Mijn probleem is dat ik met mijn vrouw al zo'n 5 jaar geen sex meer heb.

We zijn nu zo'n 18 jaar samen, 13 jaar getrouwd en 2 kids.
De eerste jaren hadden we 2-3 keer sex in de week, maar langzamerhand werd dit minder. 1 keer per week, 1 keer per maand, 1 keer per 2 maand, enz.

Als we in bed lagen en ik wilde iets leuks beginnen was het na even een beetje strelen en zoenen steevast: "Zullen we maar gaan slapen?"

Bij elke toenadering die ik zoek word ik nog net niet weggedrukt. Als ik alleen maar m'n armen om haar heen sla voor een knuffel (nee, geen bijbedoelingen) en een kus, heeft zij al de armen voor haar borst gekruist zodat ik daar toch maar niet aan kom, want stel je eens voor...

Zoals ik al zei, al 5 jaar geen sex meer en de keer daarvoor zat ook meer dan een half jaar tussen.

Het is nu zelfs zover dat zij op een gegeven moment naar bed gaat en ik nog tv kijk of achter de computer zit. Ik ben nog een paar keer meteen mee naar boven gegaan met het idee van je weet het niet, misschien nu dan weer een keer, maar heb nu al helemaal de hoop opgegeven. Waarom proberen, het wordt toch niks...

In al die jaren heb ik nooit mijn bek open durven doen, (ben geen prater) (bang voor haar reactie?)

Dit weekend toch alle moed verzameld. Ze ging ging naar boven en ik vroeg of ik mee mocht... "Moet je zelf weten, maar ik ga slapen."
Ik had een paar biertjes op en dan word ik altijd wat vrijer, en begon spontaan te janken...
Ik heb haar gezegd dat ik van haar hou (ja, echt waar) en haar niet kwijt wil, maar dat ik haar zo "mis".
Een heel gesprek gehad. Of het aan mij lag, of ik het niet goed deed, zeg het me dan. Nee, het lag niet aan mij, ze had er gewoon geen zin meer aan.
Ze vond het alleen zo lullig (weer zo'n woordspeling) dat ik dan zo'n gebrek had.

Ik heb haar nog verteld dat ik haar daar om niet zal verlaten.
Voorgesteld om naar de huisarts te gaan en dan wil ik ook evt. wel mee gaan, maar daar kwam niet echt een reactie op.

Nogmaals, zoals ik al zei, ben op meerdere fora geweest, maar daar hebben ze het enkel over met elkaar praten, praten, paten...
Geen enkele reactie gezien dat ze naar de huisarts zijn geweest en DE OPLOSSING hebben meegekregen...

Ik mis haar zo, wat moet ik nu?

----------


## Mijnnaam

Niemand hier iets over te zeggen?

Daar baal ik van...

----------


## freaky_sandje

Hey, 

Ik vind het wel chapeau dat je al jouw moed bijeen geraapt hebt om het haar te vertellen, dat is op zich al niet altijd makkelijk. Het is wel mooi dat je nog steeds van haar houdt en haar om die reden niet zou verlaten. En vooral dat je zegt dat je haar mist en niet alleen de sex. Je bent al 18 jaar samen en daarom kan ik mij heel goed voorstellen dat je "haar" mist. Ik wou dat ik een kantklare oplossing voor je had, maar ik vraag me af of dat wel bestaat. Ik denk dat je bijna iedereen gaat horen zeggen dat je er vooral met je vrouw moet over praten. Mijn ouders hebben met momenten daar ook woorden over. Mijn moeder zit in dezelfde situatie als uw vrouw. En de grootste fout die mijn ouders maken is er niet over praten. Ik weet ongeveer waarom mijn moeder niet meer wil, maar dat zal voor iedereen een andere reden hebben. Volgens mij is het heel belangrijk om te weten waarom juist. Het is misschien heel makkelijk op te lossen maar dat hangt natuurlijk af van beide partijen. Zo te horen wil jouw vrouw er weinig over kwijt, maar ik zou niet opgeven. Zou ik iets persoonlijks mogen vragen ? Gaat het in uw relatie alleen slechter op seksueel gebied of ook op andere punten ? 

Veel sterkte 

groetjes 
Sandra

----------


## Mijnnaam

Hoi Sandra, bedankt voor je reactie.

Onze relatie is verder goed. Af en toe vallen er natuurlijk wel eens woorden, maar dat is overal zo.

Ja, praten... Die reactie was ik al bang voor. Begrijp me niet verkeerd, ik ben je niet an het afz**ken, hoor, maar ben alleen bang dat haar "zin" daar niet anders van wordt.

Is er niet iets anders aan te doen? Bijvoorbeeld de baarmoeder eruit halen, (ik vraag maar wat, ik weet het ook niet en we willen er toch geen kinderen bij) zodat die hele hormonenkermis eens tot rust komt. Nee, nu niet allemaal gaan schreeuwen van: Jaja, zij moet onder het mes zodat jij je lusten weer kunt botvieren...
Toen zij ooit begon met de pil was dat niet in de eerste plaats als voorbehoedsmiddel, maar ze had regelmatig last van buikpijn. Had volgens mij met de maandelijkse cyclus te maken, maar weet het niet zeker. Kan het haar nu niet vragen, want ze ligt in bed. (wat een verassing  :Smile:  )

Ongeveer 3 jaar geleden is ze nog een keer bij de huisarts geweest of er niet iets anders tegen die buikpijn te doen was en die had het ook over het verwijderen van de baarmoeder. Daar wilde ze nog niet aan. Kan ik me ook wel iets bij voorstellen.

Ongeveer 2 jaar geleden is ze overgestapt van de pil naar een spiraaltje. Ik weet nog dat ik dacht, wat moet je nu nog met een voorbehoedsmiddel? Waarvoor? ...

Misschien is er nog iets anders te doen, ik weet het niet.
Ik weet wel dat ik zo graag weer eens met haar plezier zou beleven, want altijd maar met de "handkar" is ook maar zozo...

----------


## Katja

Misschien ziet ze seks wel als een verplichtingen is ze vergeten hoe fijn het ook wel kan zijn.
heel lullig gezegd maar misschien doe je wel iets verkeerd in bed waardoor ze geen zin meer heeft. Als ze alleen al denkt aan seks krijgt zie die beeld voor dr en denkt ze: ''het stelt toch niets voor dus waarom zou ik eraan beginnen.''
Het klinkt heel lullig maar veel vrouwen zien dit wel als een reden om niet meer aan seks te doen of hun heil ergens anders te zoeken. 
besteed je wel voldoende tijd en aandacht aan haar? seks is meer dan alleen penetratie.. Je vrouw zit momenteel in een enorme sleur en je zal haar eerst daaruit moeten trekken en dan aan 'de daad' moeten denken.
Maak je vrouw weer verliefd op jezelf. Verras haar met bloemen! boek een weekendje weg! doe gek! 
kleed je aantrekkelijk, ga naar de kapper! doe iets! 
misschien ben jij wel in de jaren erg veranderd en is zij stil blijven staan. 

veel sterkte!

----------


## Mijnnaam

Sorry voor de late reactie, computerproblemen...

Het ligt er niet aan dat ik iets verkeerd doe in bed. Heeft ze zelf gezegd, zie mijn eerste post.
En ik wil haar wel aandacht geven, maar ze schermt zichzelf helemaal af.
Als ik een arm (of beide) om haar heen sla om even te knuffelen, krijg ik er geen terug.
Zelfs in bed pakt ze zichzelf in als een eskimo...

----------


## freaky_sandje

Ik weet niet of er iets gaat veranderen door haar baarmoeder te laten verwijderen. Sinds mijn moeder dat heeft laten doen, heeft zij geen seksleven meer. Natuurlijk is ieder persoon anders maar ik zou er toch niet op rekenen. Ik denk ook, net als Katja, dat je nieuwe wind in je liefdesleven moet laten waaien. 

Veel succes 

gr sandra

----------


## Yv

Ik begrijp uit je verhaal dat jullie kinderen hebben. Ik heb een vriendin die ook moeite heeft met seks. Dat komt bij haar doordat ze het niet prettig vindt dat de piemel in hetzelfde gaatje gaat als waar de kinderen uit geboren zijn. Ik weet niet of je vrouw is uitgescheurd door de bevallingen, maar het kan zijn dat ze niet meer vertrouwd is met haar vagina. Het voelt anders. Misschien helpt een website van bijvoorbeeld van Goedele over vagina's wel voor je vrouw. Hopelijk heb je hier iets aan.

----------


## JasperH

Hoi,

Ik ben hier nieuw. Even voorstellen:

Ik ben 39 jaar, gescheiden en woon samen met een hele leuke vriendin. Zij heeft 2 kinderen en ik heb 2 kinderen. We wonen met ons 6en in haar huis. Druk aan het verbouwen, kamers de tuin etc. Mijn kinderen hebben een achterstand in hun opvoeding en mijn vriendin haalt op dit moment daar heel veel mee in. Ze steekt heel veel tijd en energie in de kinderen maar ook in mij. In het begin hadden we veel sex. Ik ben 17 jaar getrouwd geweest maar wat ik voel bij haar is in geen velden of wegen te vergelijken, dat wil ik ook niet. 

De laatste tijd is het allemaal minder. Ze is moe, stort s àvonds in loopt achter in het huishouden. En dan komt ik om de hoek kijken. De sex is momenteel echt nul zeg maar. Ik heb er een aantal pogingen over gedaan om erover te praten maar dan ben ik een pubertje. Alle gesprekken en opmerkingen die over sex gaan worden de nek omgedaan. Ik hou superveel van haar, wordt erg opgewonden van haar, maar het is steeds nul. Overdag wordt ik er gek van. Heb concentratiestoornissen op mijn werk, wordt schrikerig en mijn lijf vreet zichzelf op. Mijn hart klopt de hele dag 3 maal zo snel, ben bekaf en slaap slecht. 

De laatste week wordt het iets minder omdat ik me beter kan concentreren op andere dingen. Daar ga ik iets meer in op. 

De sex speelt wel mee in mijn achterhoofd en ik moet er niet aan denken hoe ik me voel als ik 5 jaar geen sex zou hebben. Ik probeer het los te laten en minder gefocused te zijn. 

Ik laat het er niet bij zitten..... Daarvoor is de sex te mooi....

Jasper...

----------


## JasperH

> Hoi,
> 
> Ik ben hier nieuw. Even voorstellen:
> 
> Ik ben 39 jaar, gescheiden en woon samen met een hele leuke vriendin. Zij heeft 2 kinderen en ik heb 2 kinderen. We wonen met ons 6en in haar huis. Druk aan het verbouwen, kamers de tuin etc. Mijn kinderen hebben een achterstand in hun opvoeding en mijn vriendin haalt op dit moment daar heel veel mee in. Ze steekt heel veel tijd en energie in de kinderen maar ook in mij. In het begin hadden we veel sex. Ik ben 17 jaar getrouwd geweest maar wat ik voel bij haar is in geen velden of wegen te vergelijken, dat wil ik ook niet. 
> 
> De laatste tijd is het allemaal minder. Ze is moe, stort s àvonds in loopt achter in het huishouden. En dan komt ik om de hoek kijken. De sex is momenteel echt nul zeg maar. Ik heb er een aantal pogingen over gedaan om erover te praten maar dan ben ik een pubertje. Alle gesprekken en opmerkingen die over sex gaan worden de nek omgedaan. Ik hou superveel van haar, wordt erg opgewonden van haar, maar het is steeds nul. Overdag wordt ik er gek van. Heb concentratiestoornissen op mijn werk, wordt schrikerig en mijn lijf vreet zichzelf op. Mijn hart klopt de hele dag 3 maal zo snel, ben bekaf en slaap slecht. 
> 
> De laatste week wordt het iets minder omdat ik me beter kan concentreren op andere dingen. Daar ga ik iets meer in op. 
> ...



sorry dat ik je lastig val met mijn probleem. Ik ga hier zelf een topic over beginnen. Als ik wat verder ben met dit probleem kom ik zeker bij je terug. Sterkte...

----------


## saampjes

Hallo ik ben hier ook nieuw (vrouw) ik heb zelf een relatie gehad waarbij ik niks meer moest hebben van mn vriend, dit kwam puur omdat ik het had gehad met hem, misschien moeten jullie maar eens voorstellen om met andere vrouwen om te mogen gaan, kijken wat ze hierop zeggen en is de reactei verkeerd dan kun je toch zeggen dat je het van je vrouw heel erg mist en je toch echt de behoefte hebt om te vrijen.
ik ben een vrouw maar als mijn ex dat aan mij vroeg had ik zeker gezegt dat ie dat mocht doen, ik kon het hem niet meer geven..
succes hierin mannen!!

----------


## Petra717

> sorry dat ik je lastig val met mijn probleem. Ik ga hier zelf een topic over beginnen. Als ik wat verder ben met dit probleem kom ik zeker bij je terug. Sterkte...


JasperH, 

Dit is een forum dat wil zeggen dat iedereen hier op elkaar mag reageren -in fatsoenlijk(e) taal(gebruik)- dat kan d.m.v. een antwoord en/of vragen, medeleven, maar ook een eigen ervaring, een probleem in hetzelfde gebied! 

Zag wel dat je een eigen topic hebt geopent! Soms is dat wel handig, zo voorkom je dat er 10 verhaallijnen tegelijk in 1 topic spelen  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Groetjes,
Petra

----------


## biebel84

> Ik ben al op diverse fora geweest om een oplossing te vinden, maar heb tot nu toe nog steeds geen "voldoening" (toepasselijke woordspeling) gevonden.
> 
> Mijn probleem is dat ik met mijn vrouw al zo'n 5 jaar geen sex meer heb.
> 
> We zijn nu zo'n 18 jaar samen, 13 jaar getrouwd en 2 kids.
> De eerste jaren hadden we 2-3 keer sex in de week, maar langzamerhand werd dit minder. 1 keer per week, 1 keer per maand, 1 keer per 2 maand, enz.
> 
> Als we in bed lagen en ik wilde iets leuks beginnen was het na even een beetje strelen en zoenen steevast: "Zullen we maar gaan slapen?"
> 
> ...


Moet zeer erg zijn voor je aangezien je nog van haar houd,maar ik zou dit geen 5jaar volhouden(met alle respect).Jij hebt ook je behoeftes en tenslotte je leeft maar 1keer he...

Als je echt nog van haar houd en bij haar wilt blijven raad ik de dames van plezier aan...

----------


## Enna

Hoi,
Ik weet niet echt een oplossing te bedenken, het enige wat in me opkwam was dat een depressie er soms voor kan zorgen dat, laat ik zeggen 'passie' helemaal verdwijnt. Soms willen mensen ook juist vrijen en sex hebben, maar soms kunnen depressieve gevoelens bepaalde dingen serieus blokkeren. Heb je het gevoel dat ze 'naast' het ontwijken van lichamelijk contact, wel lekker in haar vel zit?
Ik weet het niet hoor, het is maar één van de vele mogelijke oorzaken.

Mensen adviseren het praten zo vaak omdat zij eigenlijk de enige is die jou het probleem kan aangeven. Dat ze het open zijn (praten) hierover moeilijk vind, 'lijkt' aan te geven dat er wel degelijk een probleem voor haar is. Maar dat kan ik niet 'zeker' weten natuurlijk.
Omdat je er zo erg mee zit, is proberen te praten, ookal vind je dat heel moeilijk, belangrijk. Wees net 'te' bang dingen te zeggen of te vragen, als je bewust en oprecht blijft in hoe je iets verteld of vraagt (rekening houdend met de ander), kan je niet écht iets verkeerd doen. Zeker als het over iets gaat waar je zo erg mee zit. Het is belangrijk zulke dingen open te krijgen anders raakt het vast, wat voor extra frustraties kan zorgen. En dat is nooit fijn/goed, voor jullie beiden niet.
Zorgen voor jezelf is belangrijk, als jij gelukkiger bent heeft zij daar ook een fijnere tijd door denk ik  :Smile: 
Veel succes met het vinden van de oplossing.

----------


## marc20031966

Achteraf is het altijd makkelijk praten. Bijvoorbeeld door te schrijven dat hij of zij best wel een andere man of vrouw had mogen zoeken enkel voor de sex. Ik ben een man van 46 jaar en mijn vriendin en ik hebben al acht jaar geen sex meer, niets, noppes, helemaal niets. Ik raak ook niet meer opgewonden van haar en zoals zij over haar lichaam praat raak ik ook niet opgewonden. Mijn vriendin snauwt, zeurt en klaagt en alles wat ik doe is toch nooit goed. Ga dan bij haar weg, hoor of lees ik dan, maar ik ben een loser en zal haar nooit verlaten (12 jaar samen en twee kinderen). Ik mastrubeer nagenoeg iedere avond. Ik ken genoeg mensen binnen mijn kenissenkring die een zgn. by-side hebben puur voor de sex. Ik zou dat graag willen, maar ik durf het niet. Waardeloos. Ik vraag mij af, zijn er meer mannen die in dezelfde situatie zitten en zo ja, wat doen zij daar dan aan?

----------


## christel1

Marc, 
Blijkbaar ben je niet echt gelukkig meer in je relatie ???? Natuurlijk 2 kinderen later en 12 jaar later zal je vrouw haar lichaam er misschien niet meer uitzien zoals zij wilt en zoals jij het wilt maar dat is nu eenmaal het geluk of bij sommigen het ongeluk van kinderen te krijgen en te hebben. Heb al je postings eens gelezen en blijkbaar ben je echt ongelukkig met je vrouw. Dus ja wat houd je tegen ? Je huis, de kinderen, het zeuren van je vrouw ? Of gewoon de stap zetten om het alleen te proberen ? 
Het heeft niks te maken met loser zijn of niet, gewoon met "wil je zo verder"..... er zijn nog veel jaren te gaan en dan zou ik ze toch moest ik een man zijn of een vrouw, liever gelukkig doorbrengen dan met een zeur van een vrouw, waar je volgens jou, niks meer goed kan meer bij doen, je sexueel niet meer aan je trekken komt..... 
Ik denk dat er heel veel mannen in jouw situatie zitten maar die ook hun vrouw niet durven verlaten, de alimentatie die ze voor de kinderen gaan moeten betalen. Misschien alimentatie aan de vrouw als ze maar parttime werkt, het huis dat verkocht moet worden of wie gaat het huis houden.... en nog zo'n zaken.... 
Ik wist het wel, ik hield niet meer van mijn man, heb hem verlaten toen de kinderen 4 en 5 waren en heb mijn plan getrokken, we zijn nu 20 jaar verder en mijn kinderen zijn volwassen..... en ik heb er nog geen minuut spijt van gehad hoor. Heb zelf een huis gekocht, ik had mijn werk en ja alimentatie alleen voor de kinderen, nooit voor mij. 
Aan jou de keuze zou ik zeggen, ofwel blijf je ongelukkig, je bent 46 dus nog een heel leven voor jou of je wordt gelukkig en je gaat op je uppie wonen of samen met iemand anders, het leven is veel te kort om ongelukkig te zijn zou ik zeggen en het is niet op je 70ste dat je nog herbegint, alhoewel....

----------


## ikke64

hoi Marc, Je kent mensen met een by-side. Ik vraag me dan af of dat echt zo is, of dat ze je dat willen laten geloven. En hoe ze daar dan aan komen. Dat is volgens mij helemaal niet zo makkelijk als man zijnde.
En ja, er zijn echt meer mannen/vrouwen in jou situatie.

----------

